# Problem: Bild im Applet wird 3-4 Mal geladen



## Stefan1200 (25. Okt 2003)

Wenn ich in einem Applet Bilder mit
new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("play.gif"))
lade, lädt er die Bilder 3-4 Mal vom Server runter. Das funktioniert zwar alles wunderbar,
aber es kann doch eigentlich nicht normal sein, das er die Bilder mehr als einmal saugt, oder?

Wie kann ich das sonst noch machen, gibt es eine bessere Möglichkeit dafür, wo er die Bilder nicht 3-4 Mal runter laden muss?


----------



## stev.glasow (27. Okt 2003)

woher weißt du das er das 3-4 mal macht ?


----------



## Stefan1200 (27. Okt 2003)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> woher weißt du das er das 3-4 mal macht ?



Ich habe einen eigenen HTTP Server als Java Application geschrieben, und darüber habe ich das Applet auch mal laufen lassen, und dabei ist mir das aufgefallen.


----------



## MPW (28. Nov 2005)

Also das kommt mir spanisch vor, sicher, dass deine Application das vllt. falsch misst?


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Nov 2005)

@MPW, schau mal auf das Threaddatum... :roll:


----------



## MPW (29. Nov 2005)

ops, passiert mir immer wenn ich was suche..


----------

